# My kitties cuddling!



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Bad pictures, but awwww! I've never seen them actually cuddle until now. Well, I call it cuddling. They probably just want the same spot on the top, LOL.

I think this is pretty good progress for them meeting for the first time just in August  Introduced the little female to my male.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Aww, they look so happy together. I have that same kitty city cube.


----------



## jezzy143 (Dec 5, 2012)

My girls love cuddle time too. 

So sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Got Gizmo 5/7....the first picture was taken 7/27 and the 2nd picture 9/6. She adores Mr. Marshall....now  hahaha


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If those were mine, it wouldn't be so much "cuddling" as "not willing to give up the bed to the other one".


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> If those were mine, it wouldn't be so much "cuddling" as "not willing to give up the bed to the other one".


HAHA hey, I'll take what I can get. They always sleep close, but never touching. Never seen them "cuddle" so close like this before. It made me happy  But yeah I think they just don't want to give up the top spot but still cute!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

jezzy143 said:


> View attachment 33801
> 
> 
> My girls love cuddle time too.
> ...


Awwwwww that is adorable.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Got Gizmo 5/7....the first picture was taken 7/27 and the 2nd picture 9/6. She adores Mr. Marshall....now  hahaha


TOO cute, and beautiful coat on the calico one!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so jealous! I wished mine would get along so well! They tolerate each other, so no cute cuddles


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Peaches and Precious...Who were cuddling till I tried to get their picture!!


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwwww sweet kitty pics  this is Yuki (on the right) and her sister Pixel. Pixel was sleeping and Yuki reached out to touch her gently and fell asleep like that. They are 7 months old in this pic. I was babysitting Pixel while my daughter was on her honeymoon. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aww I didn't know Yuki had a sister. Do they ever get to see each other? If so, do they seem to remember each other?


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

The best I can get is to be on the same bed or sofa but not touching and pretty far apart.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> If those were mine, it wouldn't be so much "cuddling" as "not willing to give up the bed to the other one".


Hahahaha...I think you might have something here....especially when it comes to my windows


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

7cats2dogs said:


> Peaches and Precious...Who were cuddling till I tried to get their picture!!


Ugh I know how that is. I always see my cats doing something cute and I try to run and grab my camera and by the time I'm back they've stopped doing what they were doing! lol.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Yuki'sMum said:


> Awwwww sweet kitty pics  this is Yuki (on the right) and her sister Pixel. Pixel was sleeping and Yuki reached out to touch her gently and fell asleep like that. They are 7 months old in this pic. I was babysitting Pixel while my daughter was on her honeymoon.
> View attachment 33881
> 
> 
> ...


Awww so precious.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> Aww I didn't know Yuki had a sister. Do they ever get to see each other? If so, do they seem to remember each other?


They used to see each other regularly and definitely remembered each other. It was always Pixel coming to us, and my daughter said Pixel would get excited when they got a block away. She knew where she was going. Yuki would groom Pixel until Pixel got fed up and walked away. They would play and chase each other. Pixel would often sleep on the bed with us. When my daughter was coming to get her, she'd text me when they were near so I could catch Pixel and put her harness on. We didn't do this the first time and Pixel hid under the bed because she wanted to stay!I miss those days. Things haven't been the same since my daughter looked after Yuki for 2 weeks last year, which was the longest I've ever left her. For some reason Yuki started peeing on the carpet there  understandably they don't really want Yuki over any more. The girls haven't seen each other for a year now. We're thinking of having some very short visits to see what happens. No overnight stays, just reintroductions. Interestingly, Pixel adores me and runs right up to me with her tail straight up whenever I go to my daughter's. Sorry to be a thread hog  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Wow... Your kitties just met in August????? You are so lucky!


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

nekitty This is the closest my two get to a cuddle. nekitty


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

kittiesmom said:


> nekitty This is the closest my two get to a cuddle. nekitty


Ahhh..don't feel bad, at least they're comfortable enough with each other, to be that close!!


----------

